# SBA: Stolen Bike Alert - white custom lugged from Palo Alto



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Hi all,

A student from my framebuilding course just had his bike stolen from the 2nd story rear balcony of this apartment in Palo Alto. It seems the thieves climbed up to the balcony from the outside, so they REALLY wanted this bike. It's a handmade, hand painted, lugged masterpiece and I'd really like to see the bike returned to its maker. 

He are a few images of the bike:

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/EFFUNpQ-0f9w2ajN_9R5cQ?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/JB5fLVWfn5gEDtt4nlAdzA?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/z1TOGzzP6PnwKtJdujMe_A?feat=directlink

Please forward this along to any lists that might be relevant. Call me at 650.387.4040 or email me at [email protected] if you see this bike!!

Thanks,
Ryan
-------------------
<img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_NyPNzAABUk0/TBruaCy2gMI/AAAAAAAACCU/Y6lkSVJDERo/s800/FullShot.jpg">

Check out these other custom bikes from a class taught by a friend in Stanford University. Cooler than cool!!!!

https://picasaweb.google.com/bikeclasswebsite/BikeClass201002#

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

francois said:


> Check out these other custom bikes from a class taught by a friend in Stanford University. Cooler than cool!!!!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/bikeclasswebsite/BikeClass201002#
> 
> fc


Stanford has a frame building class? That's pretty rad!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

thien said:


> Stanford has a frame building class? That's pretty rad!


Yep, my buddy is a teacher.They have all these pro deals with manufacturers since they want to be involved with Stanford.

Anyway, I didn't think much of it until I saw these photos of the finished products.

fc


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Hope he gets it back. Its bad enough to have a bike you purchased stolen, but something you built yourself is on another level.

Oddly enough, a friend was telling me about this class over a few beers tonight.


----------

